# Please Critique Rügen - 26 months old



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Rügen is 26 months old, 25" tall and weighs in at 61.7 lbs. He is an intact West German Highline. 

These photos were taken yesterday in the Utah high desert along a portion of the Pony Express Trail. 










The wrong angle for many reasons, but a better photo of his withers since he wasn't looking forward in his stacked pic.










Head shot









Profile









For Fun~


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

25" and only 61 pounds? Is that a typo? From the pics he looks more like a solid 80+ pounds at least? 

Nothing to add in terms of a real critique other than rugen looks like everything i'd like to see in showline dog. Beautiful red/tan and black coat. Looks like he's in great shape. He looks like the prototypical west german showline... in other words, he's gorgeous.

Whats his personality like?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

How are we supposed to critique the dog with that gorgeous background?!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you  

His personality is wonderful. His temperament is bomb proof and his drives are strong. He is very mellow in crowds (loves the farmer's market) and plays well with my friends' dogs. He is not possessive or territorial, which I love and travels like a pro.

He's a small fry by comparison to most GSDs around at only 25" and 62 pounds, but he is near the top of the SV's male standard of height 60-65 cm (23.6 to 25.6 inches) and is just barely under the weight range of 30-40 kg (66-88 lbs.)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Your boy is gorgeous! I LOVE his deep colors, he also has kind eyes if that makes any sense? Again, great looking boy!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

i think he is beautiful


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I also think he is beautiful  I love his colouring. (N.B Aussie's spell colour with a U!!!)


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

He is stunning! And I had a small gsd for a while, sometimes the best dogs come in little packages


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He is a beautiful dog!


----------

